

GNOME co-founder deemed not notable enough to have a Wikipedia article - tshepang
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion/Federico_Mena

======
monsterix
This is a very interesting, and yet disappointing situation.

Advent of web, twitter-verse and numerous other feeds and mailers carry news
faster than traditional media (i.e. the ones which Wikipedia deems reliable
third party sources.) and plenty of that news is reliable too.

Notable? Perhaps not, until 48 hours later when someone from the snail-media
pushes it out with a few link-baits on it.

Justified? Perhaps not because news is news, and if it has reached millions of
people, notable it is already. Apparently, world of news is in some sort of
transition. We're all hung between a hard rock and a cliff!

------
qompiler
Not white enough like Matthias Ettrich and Miguel de Icaza.

